

Show HN: Teaching my sister how to code by building "Food with a Friend" - symbiotic

My sister just graduated from college. She's working for a print design company but is more interested in the web. I'll be seeing her over the holidays and want to teach her how to code, so we came up with the idea for foodwithafriend.com. We'll try to build it over our vacation - hackathon style.<p>Here's the pitch:<p>It can be hard to keep up with all your friends.<p>Wouldn't it be great to be able to catch up with a different friend each week over some delicious food? Food with a Friend will automatically match you up with one of your friends each week for a tasty meal at a local establishment.<p>You tell us what days you're generally free and we'll match you up. Then all you have to do is pick a restaurant!<p>--<p>What do you think of the idea? Is it worth pursuing as strictly an educational project or do you think it would be a useful apart from my goal of teaching her web development?
======
symbiotic
link to our launchrock page: <http://launch.foodwithafriend.com/>

